

Guess where html5.com goes to (domain squatting?) - ramanujam
http://html5.com

======
nolite
I doubt Apple uses Godaddy and a gmail account..?

Registrant: Domain Manager 2640 W Colorado Ave Colorado Springs, Colorado
80904 United States

    
    
       Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
       Domain Name: HTML5.COM
          Created on: 26-Jul-04
          Expires on: 26-Jul-19
          Last Updated on: 05-Jan-11
    
       Administrative Contact:
          Manager, Domain  html5.com@gmail.com
          2640 W Colorado Ave
          Colorado Springs, Colorado 80904
          United States
          +1.6465048655      Fax -- 
    
       Technical Contact:
          Manager, Domain  html5.com@gmail.com
          2640 W Colorado Ave
          Colorado Springs, Colorado 80904
          United States
          +1.6465048655      Fax -- 
    
       Domain servers in listed order:
          NS63.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
          NS64.DOMAINCONTROL.COM

